# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ανταλλαγή διαφόρων ενυδρειακών με κλουβί

## κώστας φ.

ανταλλαγή όλων των παρακάτω ενυδρειακών με κλουβί με μήκος από 38 cm και πάνω,   ευχαριστώ

υγρό λίπασμα kent fresh water pro plant, με ποσότητα 50 %αεραντλία Mouse M-104 , 2 εξόδωνsera CO2 start (λείπει ή λαστιχένια ταπούλα )διακοσμητικό ενυδρείου αρχαίες κολώνες , διάσταση μήκος Χ πλάτος  12 cm X 15 cmδιακοσμητικό ενυδρείου αρχαίες κολώνες , διάσταση μήκος Χ πλάτος  10 cm X 12 cmδιακοσμητικό ενυδρείου σκουριασμένη άγκυρα , διάσταση μήκος Χ πλάτος  18 cm X 12 cmvallisneries 5 ρίζες ( 35 -40 cm ύψος)

----------


## κώστας φ.

παρακαλώ να κλειδώσει, ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία.

----------

